# Carbon Toronto - Apple Technical Support Specialist Job Opportunity



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Apple Technical Support Specialist with ACTC
Job Opportunity at *Carbon Computing*

*RESPONSIBILITIES AND EXPECTATIONS*


Technical support, consulting and troubleshooting at client sites and administering the company’s own

Xserve network. Duties include installation, setup and maintenance of Macintosh OS X Servers & clients, storage and network design

Sales responsibilities related to service contracts, billing of service hours, and recommendationsregarding hardware/software upgrades

Paperwork and administration related to the above including creation of client records, service request orders, invoices for service and related products

*QUALIFICATIONS*


Apple Certified Technical Coordinator (ACTC) or equivalent real world experience

Current knowledge of Mac OSX Server and client is essential

TCP/IP knowledge, network topology and design, VPN’s and switching

PC, Linux and Unix experience is considered an asset

Familiarity of Office/DTP/iApps

Excellent problem solving abilities

Excellent communication, interpersonal and organizational skills

A valid Driver's License is essential

Work enthusiastically, constructively and coherently under pressure

Work well with both computers and the humans that use them (however flawed they may be)

*HOURS:*

Regular work hours are Monday to Friday from 9am to 6pm with occasional weekends and overtime as necessary.

*COMPENSATION:*

Salary commensurate with experience

If interested, please contact *[email protected]*


----------

